# On camera flash diffuser



## tom beard (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a D-90 and a SB-600 speed light. You're all correct in saying that on camera flashes are lousy. If you are at a party or gathering just doing grab shots, and you have a big honkin' flash on top of your camera it can intimidate people. Is there any such thing as an on-camera flash diffuser? Or, could you just cut a piece of white paper the size of the flash surface and stick it on to soften the light? Would it confuse the light meter? At a Christmas party I took a picture of a friend and she ask me if I was studying to be a Paparazzi!

Embarrassed, Tom Beard


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the Gary Fong Puffer and it works good for the pop-up flash.


----------



## BAmereihn (Feb 18, 2010)

same as fong but 3 colors and $10 [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001D1GGO4/ref=oss_product]Amazon.com: Soft Pop-Up SLR Flash Diffuser for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus, & Pentax On-Camera Flashes with White, Blue (Cooling), & Yellow (Warming) Screens: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 18, 2010)

ive used a spare sock, made a tape bubble.. you can make all sorts of things, use a napkin even.


----------



## MGriff240 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, never thought of trying to diffuse the craptastic flash...Here's what I came up with as a sort-of red filter.





Results: (taken in a very dark room...Had to use auto focus because I couldn't see enough to tell if it was focused)




Also tried the napkin idea...


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

There is a common misconception that if you cover the flash with something opaque (plastic, napkin etc) that it will 'soften' the light.  
There are two factors to the 'softness' of light.  The size of the source and the distance to the subject.  
Simply putting something over the flash does not increase it's size, at least not in a significant way, so all it does is absorb/block some of the light, thus making the flash have to use more power than it would need without the 'diffuser'.  

The best way to improve your flash lighting when using the flash on-camera, is to bounce the light.  If you aim the flash at the ceiling, you turn the ceiling into your light source, which is obviously going to be a lot larger than the flash head...thus, you get softer light.

Most flash accessories are made to be used in conjunction with bounced flash.  The Omnibounce and the Lightsphere for example.  They spread the light out, so that it bounces off of the walls and/or ceiling, thus coming back to the subject very soft.  That's all well and good, but you need to realize that when there are no bounce surfaces, those type of accessories are just wasting the light & power.


----------



## ghache (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.myphotoclub.com/storage/users/85/85/images/10008/Aurora%20Diffusers.jpg

this is what i use indoor when i shoot at parties.


----------



## MGriff240 (Feb 19, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> There is a common misconception that if you cover the flash with something opaque (plastic, napkin etc) that it will 'soften' the light.
> There are two factors to the 'softness' of light.  The size of the source and the distance to the subject.
> Simply putting something over the flash does not increase it's size, at least not in a significant way, so all it does is absorb/block some of the light, thus making the flash have to use more power than it would need without the 'diffuser'.
> 
> ...



1. Your first statement is true, but a diffuser will help "soften" the light by spreading it out, rather than getting the full-on light.

2. I believe what he means by on-camera flash is the pop-up flash, therefore you cannot change the position of it. 

O.P, if you're talking about an external flash that's mounted on your camera, then don't mind me.


----------



## tom beard (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I was talking about the pop up flash.  Sorry for the confusing language.  Thanks for all the good tips.  TB


----------



## Dao (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe a DYI film canister diffuser?
Matt Greer Photography: DIY Lighting Equipment


----------



## KmH (Feb 19, 2010)

Necessity is the mother of invention. So, get inventive.

Making the light appear larger is what softens it.

Mike was right that a diffuser doesn't do that (soften the light), it just spreads light out (diffuses) into areas that don't need it and just wastes power.

Tom, go read through the blog at www.planetneil.com and become a frequent visitor to www.strobist.com.


----------



## Sirashley (Feb 19, 2010)

actually, two squares of toiler paper folded over and wrap a rubber band around your on-board flash... Works wonders


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

> 1. Your first statement is true, but a diffuser will help "soften" the light by spreading it out, rather than getting the full-on light.


Still doesn't make a difference to the light that is hitting the subject because the relative size of the light source doesn't change.


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 19, 2010)

This is all very helpful, thank you!  I will definitely be trying out a few of the DIY ideas on diffusers!!


----------



## grillo (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, after extensive search I finally got Strobella , cheap, light, effective. It's also on the evil bay. It has some advantages over other diffuser. With strobella and a DIY cardboard I can sort out 99% of strobe-needed situations.

P.S. don't know whether it fit your camera though. It comes with an elastic band, but it needs an external flash...

G


----------

